# EE error code



## Petrus (24/4/16)

Yesterday, I charged some batteries and my 'green 18650' showed the following error on the Nitecore charger "EE" Any info would be helpful. I threw away the battery in as proper manner, it looked to suspicious.

Thanks.


----------



## Silver (24/4/16)

EE is short for "eek"
It's actually a message the battery communicates to NiteCore that it does not look forward to being bruised in those low ohm Ni80 builds.

Remedy is to build higher and pat your battery better - maybe give it a leisurely stroll in a 1 ohm build for an afternoon.

Lol

Only kidding
Don't know @Petrus - am keen to hear the answer....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Petrus (24/4/16)

Silver said:


> EE is short for "eek"
> It's actually a message the battery communicates to NiteCore that it does not look forward to being bruised in those low ohm Ni80 builds.
> 
> Remedy is to build higher and pat your battery better - maybe give it a leisurely stroll in a 1 ohm build for an afternoon.
> ...


Jo, you almost got me there.......I cant think of a coil higher than 0.5 ohms. It would be like sucking on a broom.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (24/4/16)

Below 2 volt on the batteries the charger reports EE and will only charge with 1mA.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------

